# Lames for slashing



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I use a Matfer brand lame for loaf slashing. About how long will it last? I don't think that it can be resharpened. I also noticed that the SF Baking Institute offers a lame that takes replacement blades. Any comments?

I only bake about three 1 pound loaves per week at the most.

TIA


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

I've found that slashing bread dough will dull a blade about as fast as raw chicken (that is, pretty fast.) While working as a pro baker I made my own lames by taking a double edged razor blade and threading a wooden coffee stirrer through the middle. It also gave the blade just the right bit of curve to slash the dough perfectly. I went through 3-4 blades a week, slashing several hundred loaves. 
You make out cheaper than buying the fancy lames.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Professional bakers do hundreds of loaves a week. I don't think you have to worry about dulling your lame!


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

i need one. anyone recommend anything certain kind?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Dear Isaac,

Bridge Kitchenware


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

SFBI has a handle with replacement blades. I'd buy the handle but don't think I would ever go through 250 blades in my lifetime  Regular double edge blades come in smaller quantities.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

To all:
I just got the lame handle from SFBI and used it last night. IT WORKS GREAT, much better than the Matfer brand. I'll stick with this one because it uses replaceable double edge razor blades, the sharpest on the market. Believe me, it slashes effortlessly compared to the Matfer. The Matfer rips the dough whereas the double edge razor actually cuts right thru the dough without tearing it.   

[ July 27, 2001: Message edited by: kokopuffs ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you Kokopuffs for sharing your experience with the SFBI Lame!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I have tried both the Matfer and regular razor blades. Being possessed of 10 thumbs, I struggle with the docking thing. I have taken a radical step. I just spent $20 at the local hardware store for an Exacto Knife kit. They are like scalpels, with interchangeable blades. I think the one that will work best for me is the one that is rounded from front to back. My biggest problem is that I always manage to get either the front or back "point" of the lame/blade stuck in my loaf. I am hoping that a rounded blade will solve this problem.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thanks for sharing your experience too, Kyle!


----------

